# 'We were going to get a Vizsla but..."



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Out walking in local woods with H.

Meet a nice middle aged couple with a 7 year old friendly yellow lab.

They watch as H, excited to be in the presence of another dog, starts to do figure of eights in and out the bushes while the lab looks on, wagging its tail but a bit bemused.

'Is that a hungarian vizsla?' the lady asked. When I nodded, the couple exchanged concerned glances. 'We were looking for another dog, and were keen on a Vizsla, but now I've seen one...he's a bit bonkers isn't he? Think it'll be too boisterous for us. He is a pup isn't he though?'

Their faces fell when i told them that H is in fact 3...

Quite impressed that the sight of H actually put people off the breed in general!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma chased every single bird in the park for a half hour today. I ran after her to keep her in sight as best I could...............The only thing that stopped her was either the lady who brought Wilson(Bulldog) out or the fact that Dharma was frothing at the mouth and getting tired to the point where she just lay down exhausted. Can you explain to me why I have a Vizsla?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Chole and Bailey at 7 and 8 years old are still though of as young energetic dogs in our hill hikes until they see the turning white muzzle on Chloe's face.

They are amazed at the energy. But so am I.

Happy trails.

RBD


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Those who are put off by their energy haven't experienced:
their snuggles -the way they need to be as close to you as possible and try to curl up their 50 pound self onto your lap
the fact that they will actually stay in bed with you all day if you want them to
the way they wiggle waggle their whole body and make ridiculous squealing noises when you come home after being gone, whether it be 5 minutes or 5 hours. 
I bet their lab doesn't do those things!
Yes, Ruby has a lot of energy (even though she's LAZY for a V!) but she provides us SO much entertainment. I never thought I could love a dog so much! Her energy isn't a negative for us, but even if I wasn't crazy about it, all of her other personality characteristics (which I know she shares with the majority of Vizslas) would more than make up for it!

Of course, I know you already know all this..but, yeah. Silly people!


----------



## Hovi (May 12, 2015)

Yes they have energy to burn, but 10 X more love to give. Take them to doggy day care if you can't exercise them. One day of play will create 2 days of calmness!! Don't give up on them, you can't find a better companion. We've had labs, and I love them, but we are looking for another V. Good luck.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I really respect those that look past the beauty of our Vs (or any dog for that matter) and consider whether they are willing and able to meet the needs of that dog. Too many people fail to do the necessary research, and too many dogs end up surrendered because of it. 

Not all breeds are for all people.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I know why I got Dharma and never regret it for an instant. Because all of the above is true. There is no therapy like a vizsla! She actually inspires me..........like my avatar says: Live, Love, Laugh, Dharma you have helped me do just that.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> the fact that they will actually stay in bed with you all day if you want them to


Still waiting on that... 



Hovi said:


> Take them to doggy day care if you can't exercise them. One day of play will create 2 days of calmness!!


I wish! If I'm lucky, I get a calm evening after daycare (which is cage free and he plays for about 10 hours). By the morning, he's raring to go again.



lilyloo said:


> Her energy isn't a negative for us, but even if I wasn't crazy about it, all of her other personality characteristics (which I know she shares with the majority of Vizslas) would more than make up for it!


I'm definitely not crazy about how much energy Dexter has, but you're right, he's such a lover that he makes up for it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> but now I've seen one...he's a bit bonkers isn't he? Think it'll be too boisterous for us.


Those qualities are endearing to some of us.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let Me open a pet store with a puppy pile of 8wk old V's in the front window - sold out that day - 16yrs later - I have done nothing 2 protect the breed !!!!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Love it!

Bill


----------

